# Sandpaper



## Sweetcakes (Dec 9, 2008)

:thumb:Anyone know where I could find grades of wet & dry sandpaper from 1200 to 2500 in Dublin or Louth direction? The finest paper I can find in the shops I've tried is 1200 grit.

Thanks


----------

